# Rejected Message



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Administrator@mcccu.com* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 09:30:03 -0500*
The attached mail message has been rejected for the following reason:
Attachments in mail found.
Additional Information:
name="@@763694271846186340.txt29399946-2065213312.txt"
filename="@@763694271846186340.txt29399946-2065213312.txt"
Received: from IMO-D10.MX.AOL.COM 205.188.157.42[205.188.157.42 port:49737] by msg.mcccu.com
Mail essentials server 2.422 with SMTP id: 
 for  Tue, 20 Feb 2001 5:14:35 PM -0500
smtpmailfrom  
Received: from Juno847627709@aol.com
by imo-d10.mx.aol.com mail_out_v29.5. id 6.cf.29ae44d 4203
Tue, 20 Feb 2001 17:11:03 -0500 EST
From: Juno847627709@aol.com
Message-ID: 
Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 17:11:03 EST
Subject: Fwd: Murphy‘s laws of Combat Operations
To: ckclem@mnsi.net, JimYet@aol.com, AriesWater@hotmail.com,
        sassycherry@hotmail.com, wildwood@mnsi.net, rickets@coffin-rock.com,
        kathymac@jet2.net, moncur@sympatico.ca, sugarbaby840526@hotmail.com,
        DanielLarussokk1@hotmail.com, Tribalboyy@hotmail.com,
        SliderCourt@sympatico.com, gender1@hotmail.com, wendreid@mcccu.com
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Mailer: AOL 5.0 for Windows sub 109
--part1_cf.29ae44d.27c44577_boundary

--part1_cf.29ae44d.27c44577_boundary
Return-Path: 
Received: from  rly-zd04.mx.aol.com rly-zd04.mail.aol.com [172.31.33.228] by air-zd01.mail.aol.com v77_r1.21 with ESMTP Tue, 20 Feb 2001 14:54:22 -0500
Received: from  cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com [207.236.3.189] by rly-zd04.mx.aol.com v77_r1.21 with ESMTP Tue, 20 Feb 2001 14:53:55 -0500
Received: from mail@localhost
by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.5/8.8.5 id PAA14538
for army-list-outgoing Tue, 20 Feb 2001 15:07:37 -0500
X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: mail set sender to owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca using -f
Received: from atlas.cc.uregina.ca ATLAS.CC.UREGINA.CA [142.3.100.254]
by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.5/8.8.5 with ESMTP id PAA14535
for  Tue, 20 Feb 2001 15:07:24 -0500
Received: from williams NET-PPP8.CC.UREGINA.CA [142.3.10.58]
by atlas.cc.uregina.ca 8.9.1/8.9.1 with SMTP id NAA21256
for  Tue, 20 Feb 2001 13:26:30 -0600 CST
Message-ID: 
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
References: 
Subject: Murphy‘s laws of Comnat Operations
Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 13:25:52 -0600
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.50.4522.1200
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.50.4522.1200
Sender: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Precedence: bulk
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
X-MIME-Autoconverted: from 8bit to quoted-printable by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com id PAB14538
Murphy‘s Laws of Combat Operations
1. Friendly fire - isn‘t.
2. Recoilless rifles - aren‘t.
3. Suppressive fires - won‘t.
4. You are not Superman Marines and fighter pilots take note.
5. A sucking chest wound is Nature‘s way of telling you to slow down.
6. If it‘s stupid but it works, it isn‘t stupid.
7. Try to look unimportant the enemy may be low on ammo and not want to
waste a bullet on you.
8. If at first you don‘t succeed, call in an airstrike.
9. If you are forward of your position, your artillery will fall short.
10. Never share a foxhole with anyone braver than yourself.
11. Never go to bed with anyone crazier than yourself.
12. Never forget that your weapon was made by the lowest bidder.
13. If your attack is going really well, it‘s an ambush.
14. The enemy diversion you‘re ignoring is their main attack.
15. The enemy invariably attacks on two occasions:
=EF=82=B7 when they‘re ready.
=EF=82=B7 when you‘re not.
16. No OPLAN ever survives initial contact.
17. There is no such thing as a perfect plan.
18. Five second fuses always burn three seconds.
19. There is no such thing as an atheist in a foxhole.
20. A retreating enemy is probably just falling back and regrouping.
21. The important things are always simple the simple things are always
hard.
22. The easy way is always mined.
23. Teamwork is essential it gives the enemy other people to shoot at.
24. Don‘t look conspicuous it draws fire. For this reason, it is not at all
uncommon for aircraft carriers to be known as bomb magnets.
25. Never draw fire it irritates everyone around you.
26. If you are short of everything but the enemy, you are in the combat
zone.
27. When you have secured the area, make sure the enemy knows it too.
28. Incoming fire has the right of way.
29. No combat ready unit has ever passed inspection.
30. No inspection ready unit has ever passed combat.
31. If the enemy is within range, so are you.
32. The only thing more accurate than incoming enemy fire is incoming friend
ly fire.
33. Things which must be shipped together as a set, aren‘t.
34. Things that must work together, can‘t be carried to the field that way.
35. Radios will fail as soon as you need fire support.
36. Radar tends to fail at night and in bad weather, and especially during
both.
37. Anything you do can get you killed, including nothing.
38. Make it too tough for the enemy to get in, and you won‘t be able to get
out.
39. Tracers work both ways.
40. If you take more than your fair share of objectives, you will get more
than your fair share of objectives to take.
41. When both sides are convinced they‘re about to lose, they‘re both right.
42. Professional soldiers are predictable the world is full of dangerous
amateurs.
43. Military Intelligence is a contradiction.
44. Fortify your front you‘ll get your rear shot up.
45. Weather ain‘t neutral.
46. If you can‘t remember, the Claymore is pointed towards you.
47. Air defense motto: shoot ‘em down sort ‘em out on the ground.
48. ‘Flies high, it dies low and slow, it‘ll go.
49. The Cavalry doesn‘t always come to the rescue.
50. Napalm is an area support weapon.
51. Mines are equal opportunity weapons.
52. B-52s are the ultimate close support weapon.
53. Sniper‘s motto: reach out and touch someone.
54. Killing for peace is like screwing for virginity.
55. The one item you need is always in short supply.
56. Interchangeable parts aren‘t.
57. It‘s not the one with your name on it it‘s the one addressed "to whom
it may concern" you‘ve got to think about.
58. When in doubt, empty your magazine.
59. The side with the simplest uniforms wins.
60. Combat will occur on the ground between two adjoining maps.
61. If the Platoon Sergeant can see you, so can the enemy.
62. Never stand when you can sit, never sit when you can lie down, never
stay awake when you can sleep.
63. The most dangerous thing in the world is a Second Lieutenant with a map
and a compass.
64. Exceptions prove the rule, and destroy the battle plan.
65. Everything always works in your HQ, everything always fails in the
Colonel‘s HQ.
66. The enemy never watches until you make a mistake.
67. One enemy soldier is never enough, but two is entirely too many.
68. A clean and dry set of BDU‘s is a magnet for mud and rain.
69. The worse the weather, the more you are required to be out in it.
70. Whenever you have plenty of ammo, you never miss. Whenever you are low
on ammo, you can‘t hit the broad side of a barn.
71. The more a weapon costs, the farther you will have to send it away to be
repaired.
72. The complexity of a weapon is inversely proportional to the IQ of the
weapon‘s operator.
73. Field experience is something you don‘t get until just after you need
it.
74. No matter which way you have to march, its always uphill.
75. If enough data is collected, a board of inquiry can prove anything.
76. For every action, there is an equal and opposite criticism. in boot
camp
77. Airstrikes always overshoot the target, artillery always falls short.
78. When reviewing the radio frequencies that you just wrote down, the most
important ones are always illegible.
79. Those who hesitate under fire usually do not end up KIA or WIA.
80. The tough part about being an officer is that the troops don‘t know what
they want, but they know for certain what they don‘t want.
81. To steal information from a person is called plagiarism. To steal
information from the enemy is called gathering intelligence.
82. The weapon that usually jams when you need it the most is the M60.
83. The perfect officer for the job will transfer in the day after that
billet is filled by someone else.
84. When you have sufficient supplies  ammo, the enemy takes 2 weeks to
attack. When you are low on supplies  ammo the enemy decides to attack that
night.
85. The newest and least experienced soldier will usually win the Medal of
Honor.
86. A Purple Heart just proves that were you smart enough to think of a
plan, stupid enough to try it, and lucky enough to survive.
87. Murphy was a grunt.
88. Beer Math --> 2 beers times 37 men equals 49 cases.
89. Body count Math --> 3 guerrillas plus 1 probable plus 2 pigs equals 37
enemies killed in action.
90. The bursting radius of a hand grenade is always one foot greater than
your jumping range.
91. All-weather close air support doesn‘t work in bad weather.
92. The combat worth of a unit is inversely proportional to the smartness of
its outfit and appearance.
93. The crucial round is a dud.
94. Every command which can be misunderstood, will be.
95. There is no such place as a convenient foxhole.
96. Don‘t ever be the first, don‘t ever be the last and don‘t ever volunteer
to do anything.
97. If your positions are firmly set and you are prepared to take the enemy
assault on, he will bypass you.
98. If your ambush is properly set, the enemy won‘t walk into it.
99. If your flank march is going well, the enemy expects you to outflank
him.
100. Density of fire increases proportionally to the curiousness of the
target.
101. Odd objects attract fire - never lurk behind one.
102. The more stupid the leader is, the more important missions he is
ordered to carry out.
103. The self-importance of a superior is inversely proportional to his
position in the hierarchy as is his deviousness and mischievousness.
104. There is always a way, and it usually doesn‘t work.
105. Success occurs when no one is looking, failure occurs when the General
is watching.
106. The enemy never monitors your radio frequency until you broadcast on an
unsecured channel.
107. Whenever you drop your equipment in a fire-fight, your ammo and
grenades always fall the farthest away, and your canteen always lands at
your feet.
108. As soon as you are served hot chow in the field, it rains.
109. Never tell the Platoon Sergeant you have nothing to do.
110. The seriousness of a wound in a fire-fight is inversely proportional
to the distance to any form of cover.
111. Walking point =3D sniper bait.
112. Your bivouac for the night is the spot where you got tired of marching
that day.
113. If only one solution can be found for a field problem, then it is
usually a stupid solution.
114. If the enemy is in range so are you.
115. Field experience is something you never get until just after you need
it.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--part1_cf.29ae44d.27c44577_boundary--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

